# Has this happend to you when doing bids?



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So the other day I was asked to do a bid for a lawn and spring clean up, well the grandma was babysitting the kids, so I finish checkjg out the lot (prior to this the homeowner asked me to bid it) so he grandma comes out, and I intorduce myself, and she asks how much for snowplowing. It was a 2 car width 60' drive and then another 50' for a car port without the roof, I tell her 35$ and she asks "a month?" I tried my best and held my laughter in, and explained he trigger to her and how that jeeps your drive clear for 24 hours and then if another storm comes the next day, hats another 35$ and she said "well that's 70$, that's way to much and also said you could get a brand new snowblower for cheaper than that, but I got the job for lawn care, and just gave the sited my card and left.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Tell ol'Grandma she can go to Town & buy herself her very own snowblower!


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Where is the aspirin? My head hurts after reading that.......There is spell check for a reason!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

nixray;1026811 said:


> Where is the aspirin? My head hurts after reading that.......There is spell check for a reason!!!!


I dun't c no spel check buton?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Their is a spell check but I am on my iPhone and it dosent show the full site, in fact it show a mobile site, and you don't get the things provided by HTML,


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

ajslands;1026817 said:


> Their is a spell check but I am on my iPhone and it dosent show the full site, in fact it show a mobile site, and you don't get the things provided by HTML,


'cause that phone plan is $35/mth. If you take the job you'll break even.:laughing:

Talk to the homeowner not the grandmother. Get the summer work do a good job and you'll get the winter work.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I got the job, Iam almost certain, the only problem is; it's bi weekly mowing Which is a pita in the spring


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

ajslands;1026817 said:


> Their is a spell check


You need grammar check too. But don't feel bad, you're not alone around here.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cubicinches;1026865 said:


> You need grammar check too. But don't feel bad, you're not alone around here.


Well, it's a good thing I am still in high school. In addtion to this, I have another year to go :crying:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

ajslands;1026877 said:


> Well, it's a good thing I am still in high school. In addtion to this, I have another year to go :crying:


You're doing better already...


----------

